

Google’s U.S. Mobile Network to Come in the ‘Coming Months’ - ggonweb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/02/google-sundar-pichai-mvno/

======
ggonweb
From Business insider - [http://www.businessinsider.com/google-confirms-plans-
to-laun...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-confirms-plans-to-launch-
its-own-wireless-service-2015-3)

------
ggonweb
WSJ thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9132319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9132319)

